# How do you keep your Livefood?



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I Am Wondering How You People Keep Your Live Food And What Progress If Any You Have?

I Would like To Know What You Keep Them In?
What Food You Feed Them?
What Tempreture You Keep Them At?

I Have Great Success With How I Keep Them ...

I Have Three Round Tubs ...

One For Crickets
One For Locust
One For Worms

There Stored At Just Higher Than Room Tempreture. There Fed On Different Fruits And Vedge Mainly Cabbage. The Substrate I Use For All Three Are Sand. In The Cricket Tub I Use Egg Thingi's For Hide And Egg Laying. 

Here Are The Pictures ...


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

ours are in an ikea rack... feed on veg/pet factory cricket diet stuff/bran... temp about 26C as they're in our rep room (the garage lol)


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

gecko-kus said:


> ours are in an ikea rack... feed on veg/pet factory cricket diet stuff/bran... temp about 26C as they're in our rep room (the garage lol)


Lol Sounds Cool : victory:


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

keep the mealworms in the small tub they came in. That seems Ok, none have died.

keep the crickets in a glass tank with aholes in the hood.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

crix an worms I leave in the tubs they come in and locusts go into a big tub with a heat mat underneath

All are kept in a cupboard in my kitchen and are fed on veg with a layer of crushed weetabix as substrate.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Keep brown crickets in a clear linen basket (£10 from instore). Lid is drilled and there's also mesh across the top under the lid to be 100% sure they can't escape. Inside they have cardboard egg cartons, tub of builders sand that they use for egg laying and above they have a wooden shelf that I put their food on. They get fresh apple every 3 or so days and feeder food from livefoods.co.uk Also feed them weetabix when we have any. They are kept at room temperature which is 18C-20C

I've been successfully breeding them for months now so know that the setup is fine.










Mesh netting isn't shown in this pic as I added it at a later date.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Mealworms are in three tubs with Weetabix, and I have another tub with beetles in for breeding. When they've bred and died, I take out the dead and promote the tub to the feeding group. By then, the feeding tubs are low, so I empty one into another and make the new empty one my beetle breader... proper production cycle! These all go under my vivs (cool on the floor!)

Small crix are in a Kricket Keeper, with aqua gel (made up from crystals), and T-rex calcium plus pellets.

Standard crix are in a large tub with aqua gel, the pellets and salad veg. For hides they have a stack of egg boxes.

Locusts are in an even bigger tub with aqua gel, salad and veg peelings. Hides include egg boxes and loo roll tubes.

Fruit flies are in the tub they came in and kept cool.

Baby food is in the fridge if open, and on the shelf if not! :lol2:


----------



## jayla (Nov 21, 2007)

i keep mine in tanks (crixs, locusts, mealies) with crushed weetabix as a substrate and veg to feed on they are kept at a little higher than room temp and seem to like it ok, none have died but then again with the way my geckos eat they aren't in the tanks for very long!! :smile:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I put my Meal Beetles in a drawer underneath my BD's vivarium along with the locust and mealies and anything else that should never see the light of day  .


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i used 5 gallon buckets when i kept chameleons....worked perfectly!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

does anyone get crickets from livefoodsdirect?

if ya do PM us please, id like to ask ya summink lol


----------

